# Spud



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It's coming up to the anniversary of us losing our first GR Spud (4 years). There's so much I could say about him. He was the greatest dog ever!! Unfortunately all our pics of him were taken before digital cameras, so have had to scan pics and am hoping you will be able to view them. They are such precious memories, and he will never be forgotten!!!


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of spud...I hope you don't mind me asking this ? but how long does it taked before you can actually look @ pics and talk about spud w/out the waterworks? this is my first time back here, no waterworks but I feel the pain in my chest ummm better go now


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I decided to make a montage of photos of Spud and we have it on the wall at home. There have been so many moving stories on here the last couple of weeks that it's brought it back like it was yesterday.

We lost him through cancer at age 11, and the pain is as raw now as it was then. I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to talk about Spud without getting tearful - I think it's the way he went. But for sure, having new pups has healed my heart. They have filled our lives with laughter and smiles again.

With Spud, we had him when we had 2 kids already, and had our third child when he was about 18 months old - my favourite pic of him (ever) is the one where he is standing in the stream with my son Ben. That was Spud - a proper member of our family and although my children are grown now (Ben's 13) their friends still talk about Spud with fondness!! Their whole childhood had Spud as part of it - and that's priceless!!!!

I'll never ever forget him - he is a legend!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh Tanya, Spud was lovely. He looks like such a sweetheart and he sounds a really special one. I have to say 'Spud' is the best name for a dog I have heard in a long while, I often actually call Harry 'Spud 'as just an affectionate nickname but it sounds great as a proper name! Might just have to put that one on my future dogs name list if you don't mind!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It's funny Emma because there is always someone who just doesn't understand why I would want to call my dog Spud... or Obi for that matter... we've never gone for convention in our house!

And I would consider it an honour if you were to call any future dog Spud... especilly if this was where you got the idea!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

BTW please excuse the file names, someone at work scanned the pics for me, have only just realised what titles he gave them!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Spud was a very handsome dog and it sounds like he left a great lasting impression on everyone he met. Because they love us so unconditionally is why I think sometimes it hurts so much when they leave us.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

here you go Tanya


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Spud was adorable, he looks a proper character


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Murphy is sometimes called Spud...in fact thinking about it I think my mum called me it too!

Love the photo of Spud and Ben...he's looking as if to say is that a pebble or a treat in your hand?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tanya he was lovely i have tears in my eyes now i know just how you feel.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Firstly Tracey T-H-A-N-K Y-O-U!!!!!!!!

Those of you who came to the IRR day in Bath met Ben (he's about 6' 1" and 13 now) I think he might be a bit embarrased If he knew everyone could see him as a toddler!

That pic of them together was so special! We were on holiday and they were both in the river, and Ben kept throwing the pebbles for the dog. He would never have taken it off him, he was waiting expectantly!

The only time Spud really went after another dog with intent was when a boxer got between his 'Ben' and him. Luckily I grabbed him before he went for it!!

Think I'll have to have a lesson from Tracey on how to convert the files, then will dig out some of my other photo's - got some great ones!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I have photoshop, so all I needed to do was save the image you posted, copy and paste it to photoshop and save as jpeg, If you want, just email them to me and I'll convert them for you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love that photo of him with ben too. So gentle and patient.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Tracey (Mist) I'll take you up on that when I get around to scanning the other pics.

Funnily enough Patsy, Spud wasn't so much a dog's dog as a people dog, he loved all people, even let two burglers into our house in the middle of the night... took out thekitchen window, stole electrical equipment, rifled the drawers, all while we were upstairs asleep... and the dog was downstairs! Ah well, we wouldn't have changed him for the world!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He was a beautiful boy. I know how you feel. Sam will be gone 2 years in January and it's still very fresh at times. Having Ike does help ease the ache. I hope you are able to remember him without too many tears in the future. Although, I find a good cry can be very beneficial.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It's funny how it's sad and happy at the same time! I try to remember all the good times and fun we used to have, he was so special to the whole family. And now we have two more GR's and we love them just as much!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Spud was. Im sure you miss him..My girl Sandy went to the bridge Feb 2007 and I still start to cry thinking of her..I miss her still so much, but I have an 11 month old, Misty, who I got almost one year to the day that Sandy left us...shes different..but I love her tons!! We always all have a special place in our hearts for our golden babies....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*this Morning Whie We Were Setting Up For The Rummage Sale Something Came Up About Drugs And I Told How Proheart6 Had Killed My Hunter And Before I Knew It I Had Tears Streaming. He Hs Been Gone 5 Years His Pat Oct. 16. For A Long Time I Could Not Tlk About Hi At Al With Tears, But Now Mostl It Is With Smiles And Laughs. Kayce Has Only Been Gone 5 Months And I Do Have Trouble Talking Of Her Without Tears.*


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Just because many of you have experienced the pain of losing your beloved dogs, and we can all relate to each other over this makes me so grateful to be a part of this forum! Even though it's brought my feelings about losing Spud to the fore, I think that's a great thing!

Many thanks for sharing your personal experiences... means so much!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Just because many of you have experienced the pain of losing your beloved dogs, and we can all relate to each other over this makes me so grateful to be a part of this forum! Even though it's brought my feelings about losing Spud to the fore, I think that's a great thing!
> 
> Many thanks for sharing your personal experiences... means so much!


Well said Tanya i don't know what i would have done without this forum and all the kind people on here when i lost my Sadie it so nice to know people out there cared and i have made so very good friends on this forum.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

tanyac said:


> Just because many of you have experienced the pain of losing your beloved dogs, and we can all relate to each other over this makes me so grateful to be a part of this forum! Even though it's brought my feelings about losing Spud to the fore, I think that's a great thing!
> 
> Many thanks for sharing your personal experiences... means so much!


I couldn't have said it better myself. This is a wonderful place.

I am still grieving for my first Golden girl, Emma I and naming the second puppy the same has been my greatest comfort. We had Emma I for so little time, she was only 4 months old when she crossed the bridge. When we celebrated Emma II's 5th month birthday I had a great sense of accomplishment. It may sound stupid, but I cannot stop thinking about her health, even if she is extremely healthy (unlike the other puppy who was sick from the very beginning). 

Emma is our greatest joy and we cannot stop thinking how perfect she is.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was a very young age to go to the bridge.
I also named my Charlie i have now after Charlie 1 i lost Charlie 1 17 years ago but still think of her and Charlie 2 is so much like the 1st Charlie it does make me smile i can see the old naughty Charlie in her.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the way that each new dog we bring into our lives has their own personalities and way of doing things. Funny also how we can see the similar traits to our lost dogs. We know they can't be replaced but our new pups sure give us something to smile about.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Spud. He sure was a good looking boy.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Spud was a great looking fella Tanya and my hubby Baz who I also call Spud is honored to share his nickname with such a looker 
animals we have shared our lives with always take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave and new animals always seem to grow themselves a new piece to keep your heart whole


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Spud was a beautiful dog and he'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

tanyac said:


> Funnily enough Patsy, Spud wasn't so much a dog's dog as a people dog, he loved all people, even let two burglers into our house in the middle of the night... took out thekitchen window, stole electrical equipment, rifled the drawers, all while we were upstairs asleep... and the dog was downstairs! Ah well, we wouldn't have changed him for the world!


Well, you know what they say? If it's a guard dog you want, dont get a GR as they will not only let the burglars in but help them carry the loot out!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

twinny41 said:


> Well, you know what they say? If it's a guard dog you want, dont get a GR as they will not only let the burglars in but help them carry the loot out!!


Well, we are living proof that this saying is so true! I think also, we conditioned Spud so that every human he met was a potential friend! We couldn't be angry with him. 

Even though the policeman who came around the next day looked at the dog lying on the floor at his feet and said "and what was he doing?" I just shrugged my shoulders - we had to laugh about it! They took a large tv, so most probably had to step over the dog in order to get out of the house with it! We always joked that Spud would have shown them around the house and pointed out all the valuables... lol!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tanya - anniversaries are always so hard, but it is good that you can remember Spud, even if it does mean crying. They are such a huge part of our lives whilst they are with us, and they leave massive pawprints in our hearts. Spud looked a truly handsome boy.

I have always said that if anyone broke into our house they would be greeted by Quinn with a big sloppy kiss and "Hey what toy do you want me to bring to you?".

Run free, play hard with your new friends and sleep softly Spud.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Big Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Spud-what a beautiful boy.

He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and playing with my babies.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with your feelings .... in fact, I say that you're human. To remember is a great honour to your boy, Spud!


----------

